# MUDDY GRAS - S O U T H - Anyone headed there next weekend? ?



## TC Powersports (Jan 22, 2010)

As the title states, anyone headed to General Sams for Muddy Gras South this year? 
I saw a few folks are headed to the north venue, who's heading south?

We'll be out there with an arsenal of stuff to show case and tear up....lol

Jeremy


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

wish I could but I'll be workin', I would so much rather be tossing beads to muddy and drunkin' women...


----------



## greg_bingham (Feb 9, 2010)

we will be there with around 5 bikes-

me- just have to check fluids. maybe install the other HID.
- waiting on parts to repair a front differential on a BF650. hope they get here tomorrow.
- scrambler- radiator fan, CV joint, maybe snorkles

ugh,
Greg


----------



## TC Powersports (Jan 22, 2010)

greg_bingham said:


> we will be there with around 5 bikes-
> 
> me- just have to check fluids. maybe install the other HID.
> - waiting on parts to repair a front differential on a BF650. hope they get here tomorrow.
> ...


**** greg sounds like you have your work cut out for you. Were doing the usual, scrammbling at the last minuite to get everything done, we had a pretty big Polaris Ranger on 33" boggers that weve been working on as we can. Don't think it is going to make it, to much fab work left at this point to roll out a solid product. It'll make the next event. :rockn:


While your there come by the vendor area and get a free T-Shirt from us. Would be glad to meet you and your team.


----------



## greg_bingham (Feb 9, 2010)

awesome. I drive down 2920 every day to go to work, and it's always a treat to see what's sitting out there on front of your shop.

Greg


----------



## XtremeSideXSide (Feb 8, 2010)

We will be there ride. If you see us come say hey and get a Xtreme Side X Side Koozie.


----------



## TC Powersports (Jan 22, 2010)

XtremeSideXSide said:


> We will be there ride. If you see come say hey and get a Xtreme Side X Side Koozie.


I'll trade you a T-Shirt for a koozie! lol
Will come by and say hi.


----------



## greg_bingham (Feb 9, 2010)

ready. brute aint going back together- order did not ship due to backordered seal. ****.. scram is fixed, i, waiting for the RTV to dry so i can put my headlight back together...

its going to be cold- too cold im afraid for any girls to get crazy... but I'm stealing some beads outta mu daughter's toybox just in case.

Greg


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

its goin to be nipply boys... up to 6 inches of snow starting tomorrow sometime.. be carefull on the road getting there


----------



## TC Powersports (Jan 22, 2010)

Went, broke stuff, saw a ton of titz, came home. Mission accomplished. :bigok:


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

TC Powersports said:


> Went, broke stuff, saw a ton of titz, came home. Mission accomplished. :bigok:


:domo:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

:rockn:....got any pic's


----------



## greg_bingham (Feb 9, 2010)

it was messy and fun. i am off hotdogs and bourbon for at least a month.

i pissed on an abandoned bronco's underhood electrical fire to put it out lest the entire truck burn down. 

i roached a belt. at the slop hole in the back i got tire deep pushing out a 2wd- the brute shot out a sparky bong hit of roasted rubber, and made nasty slapping noises all the way back..

friend was too drunk to remember to check fuel level, had to abandon ship at the furthest point away from camp, we had to ride back there 2up with roastd belt and a flat tire to go get it...

grizz broke axles so seep in sugarsand we couldnt yank it out- and it stalled out a 10k winch on a tubeframe rock jeep... and got it's bumper ripped off in the process.. (the grizz not the jeep) 1wd back to camp through all that goo was not cool...

scrambler snapped belt.

prairie busted headlights and burnt a flatspot in belt, ejected driver over snorkles(!!) trying to yank grizz out..

I saw stuff i wish i could un-see as well! we had a great time and man was it nice to get back home get a shower and put on clean un-smoky clothes...

and no "BWAAATATATATATATA" at 4am full throttle HMF action...

Greg


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

TC Powersports said:


> Went, broke stuff, saw a ton of titz, came home. Mission accomplished. :bigok:


If ya got good pics send to [email protected]


----------

